# ExchangePaco: Hilo para vender y comprar criptomonedas entre foreros



## calopez (8 Abr 2021)

Espero que os parezca una buena idea, pero a raíz de un hilo en el que un forero vendía 3 BTC os abro este otro por si queréis concentrar las ventas entre foreros de criptomonedas (y así poderlas hacer de una manera más anónima) y poner aquí la evaluación de los vendedores, así como alertar de posibles estafas.

Ni que decir tiene que son operaciones de riesgo de las que no me responsabilizo.


----------



## Abeja Asesina (8 Abr 2021)

Pole 

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Muller (8 Abr 2021)

Estás muy activo últimamente calvo


----------



## The Grasshopper (8 Abr 2021)

Ya era hora...


----------



## Ramon el Vanidoso (8 Abr 2021)

Eso eh legal?


----------



## Freedomfighter (8 Abr 2021)

Es un poquito decepcionante gran líder, que habiendo creado un foro como este para avisar y combatir una burbuja como fue la inmobiliaria, ahora favorezcas otra como evidentemente es la de las cryptos.


----------



## BigJoe (8 Abr 2021)

Hacienda aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (8 Abr 2021)

Siempre en vanguardia, Dorado Lidl. Gracias por ofrecernos una nueva opción de mercado: Exchange Burbuja. 

Tiembla Binance !


----------



## Arctic (8 Abr 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Es un poquito decepcionante gran líder, que habiendo creado un foro como este para avisar y combatir una burbuja como fue la inmobiliaria, ahora favorezcas otra como evidentemente es la de las cryptos.



Desde la primera vez que lo dijiste, Bitcoin ha multiplicado por tantas veces su precio que he perdido la cuenta. Y para ti ya era evidente entonces, campeón.


----------



## el cabrero (8 Abr 2021)

Buen hilo, pillo sitio


----------



## Porestar (8 Abr 2021)

Sitio en hilo mítico, para ver quiénes realizan la primera transacción.


----------



## Thundercat (8 Abr 2021)

¿Y cuándo vas a cambiar el hilo de altcoins por el nuevo? @calopez


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Abr 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Es un poquito decepcionante gran líder, que habiendo creado un foro como este para avisar y combatir una burbuja como fue la inmobiliaria, ahora favorezcas otra como evidentemente es la de las cryptos.



Debes llevar el culo como una estrella fugaz, llorón.


----------



## Ikkyu (8 Abr 2021)

A mí me parece una idea de mierda


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2021)

Los nocoiners van a suicidarse Calvo, no les hagas esto.


----------



## orbeo (8 Abr 2021)

Aleluia


----------



## Freedomfighter (8 Abr 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Desde la primera vez que lo dijiste, Bitcoin ha multiplicado por tantas veces su precio que he perdido la cuenta. Y para ti ya era evidente entonces, campeón.




Pues exactamente lo mismo que ocurrió en su día con cualquier burbuja, un bulbo de tulipán podía llegar a costar más que una granja entera en su auge burbujil, además.... ¿y la esencia de creación de este foro? "la burbuja inmobiliaria", ¿cuánto llegaron a valer los zulos? ¿o no subieron y subieron y excepto en este foro y poco más todo el mundo decía que no podían bajar? ¿o ya no nos acordamos de aquello que se decía de la "vivienda nunca baja"? mi crítica a las cryptos no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el valor que sus "inversores" le están dando, mi crítica es fiel a la ética que fue el origen de este foro, y es la de analizar el valor de las cosas por motivos diferentes a la especulación alocada y eufórica que provoca una burbuja, algo que al fin y al cabo no es otra cosa que la avaricia extrema de todo el mundo que apuesta su dinero en un producto para ganar más dinero vendiéndolo a otros que vienen detrás y que también quieren lo mismo, hasta que alguien se da cuenta de que ese producto no vale lo que dicen que vale y el castillo de naipes se desmorona, llevándose por delante a muchas personas, que aunque sean culpables de avaricia, pueden ser personas humildes que apuestan sus ahorros por ignorancia, y esa es la razón de mi insistencia en avisar de ese peligro, independientemente de que el Bitcoño u otras cryptos de las muchas que se han inventado de la nada suban en su cotización como un cohete, y lo hacen porque hay ludópatas que ponen su dinero en ellos como lo hacen en una máquina tragaperras, no porque realmente valgan absolutmente nada.


Bitcoin.... el tulipán del siglo XXI



Parece que existen unas 8.400 criptomonedas diferentes en el mercado crypto, no me digáis, que eso no es especulación basada en puro humo, en la nada, cualquiera puede hacer una crypto con su codificación particular y si a la gente le da por comprarla puede llegar a valer miles de euros, ¿en serio no veis la burbuja?  

¿Cuántas criptomonedas existen en el mundo además del Bitcoin?.


Por cierto, os vendo piedras únicas, no hay dos iguales, comienzo vendiendo por 1.000€ la pieza pero irán subiendo de valor a medida que entren nuevos inversores.... ¿me las compráis?


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Gracias Calvo, falta un foro metalero no de inversiones. Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## TradingMetales (8 Abr 2021)

Venga, animemos el hilo. Me estreno con 0.1 BTC a la venta a precio de mercado. En mano Madrid, Avenida de América y el fin de semana por Chinchón. La comisión la pagas tú. Acepto Plata y venta por partes en cualquier cantidad.

También compro hasta 0.5 BTC, ETH.. y pago -10% del mercado (iré ajustando spread según evolucione el hilo) puedo pagar también con plata u oro.

Si piensan comprar o vender a futuro, puedo ir tomando nota para ir cerrando transacciones de palabra. Además, podéis quedar con una mujer, para no verme el careto y tratar de ligar.


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Abr 2021)

Vendo barra de acero inoxidable de 15kg para metaleros por 30.000 satoshis


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Abr 2021)

Para cuando un hilo en donde los palilleros del foro alquilemos a los muertos de hambre del foro nuestros pisos ???

Bueno en realidad a estos lo mas que me atreveria a alquilarles seria alguno de mis trasteros.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Abr 2021)

Ya tenías el mejor subforo de Bitcoin en español por los usuarios antiguos que todos conocemos.

Ahora vas a por el de las "crijtojjj".
Me consta que bastante material de aquí acaba rulando por Inverforo.

Buena iniciativa de hilo. A ver si al final te vas a hacer millonetis con lo que algunos dicen que es "humo".


----------



## Ikkyu (9 Abr 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues exactamente lo mismo que ocurrió en su día con cualquier burbuja, un bulbo de tulipán podía llegar a costar más que una granja entera en su auge burbujil, además.... ¿y la esencia de creación de este foro? "la burbuja inmobiliaria", ¿cuánto llegaron a valer los zulos? ¿o no subieron y subieron y excepto en este foro y poco más todo el mundo decía que no podían bajar? ¿o ya no nos acordamos de aquello que se decía de la "vivienda nunca baja"? mi crítica a las cryptos no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con el valor que sus "inversores" le están dando, mi crítica es fiel a la ética que fue el origen de este foro, y es la de analizar el valor de las cosas por motivos diferentes a la especulación alocada y eufórica que provoca una burbuja, algo que al fin y al cabo no es otra cosa que la avaricia extrema de todo el mundo que apuesta su dinero en un producto para ganar más dinero vendiéndolo a otros que vienen detrás y que también quieren lo mismo, hasta que alguien se da cuenta de que ese producto no vale lo que dicen que vale y el castillo de naipes se desmorona, llevándose por delante a muchas personas, que aunque sean culpables de avaricia, pueden ser personas humildes que apuestan sus ahorros por ignorancia, y esa es la razón de mi insistencia en avisar de ese peligro, independientemente de que el Bitcoño u otras cryptos de las muchas que se han inventado de la nada suban en su cotización como un cohete, y lo hacen porque hay ludópatas que ponen su dinero en ellos como lo hacen en una máquina tragaperras, no porque realmente valgan absolutmente nada.
> 
> 
> Bitcoin.... el tulipán del siglo XXI
> ...









Si hubieras invertido en Marzo del 2020, cuando empezó la pandemia, ya habrias hecho un x10... Y no escribirias por qué es una mierda y bla bla bla


----------



## Freedomfighter (9 Abr 2021)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Si hubieras invertido en Marzo del 2020, cuando empezó la pandemia, ya habrias hecho un x10... Y no escribirias por qué es una mierda y bla bla bla




Creo que os molesta leerme porque sabéis que en el fondo tengo razón y que estáis defendiendo un producto inútil y que no vale nada, pero que os conviene exponer lo contrario por vuestros propios intereses económicos, ya que habéis apostado vuestro dinero en ello y todo depende de la imagen del producto en cuestión para que otros caigan en la trampa y traigan dinerito fresco FIAT y compre, lo haga subir de nuevo y así vosotros os sentís más ricos y exitosos, ese es el juego de la burbuja, que siempre depende de la captación de nuevas gacelitas que aporten su FIAT, por lo que el juego de prestidigitador, que se basa en engañar al ojo del público. es el único que sostiene este lastimoso teatro financiero de las cryptos, y claro si algunos venimos a descubrir el truco, os molesta porque os jode lo único que respalda vuestra inversión, "un engaño visual".


----------



## Narwhal (9 Abr 2021)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Beborn (9 Abr 2021)

Parece que LocalBitcoins, que ha salido mencionado en alguna ocasion en este foro, esta empezando a pedir pruebas de origen de los fondos.


----------



## Furillo (9 Abr 2021)

Buena iniciativa de Calvópez. Estaré atento para futuras transacciones en Com. Valenciana, saludos a telemáticos y al fiasco


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 Abr 2021)

Hola,vendo moto eléctrica de niño hasta 7 años por 3 Ethereum.Yo me hago cargo de los gastos de envío


----------



## The Grasshopper (10 Abr 2021)

Será una moto infantil DUCATI lo menos, no?


----------



## TradingMetales (10 Abr 2021)

Lingote de 250 gramos de oro Degussa, para ser cambiados por criptos. Manda tu oferta si te interesa. Es de otro forero, yo respaldo.

Vendido.


----------



## Pirro (10 Abr 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Es un poquito decepcionante gran líder, que habiendo creado un foro como este para avisar y combatir una burbuja como fue la inmobiliaria, ahora favorezcas otra como evidentemente es la de las cryptos.



Decepcionante es verte en 2013 alertando de la burbuja cuando estaba a $50. Decepcionante es ver a una persona equivocándose pertinaznente 8 años.

Eres el ejemplo perfecto de ese dicho que reza "cuando el tonto coge la linde, la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue"


----------



## D_M (10 Abr 2021)

El LIDL se puso la Astra Moñeca y se ha flipao.

Lo del anonimato de las cripto son los padres.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (10 Abr 2021)

Queremos Burbucoins, @calopez ! Danos tokens a cambio de zanks


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (10 Abr 2021)

Es menester reconocer, que Don Calopez tiene visión de futuro y de presente.
Pillo sitio en hilo mítico y lo seguiré con atención desde la Comunidad Valenciana.

Agradecimiento también a @TradingMetales por ser el iniciador de la cosa.

Tengo algún Monero (XMR) que se salvo de un accidente de pesca y estaría dispuesto a
cambiar por Fiat o moneda metalera.

Los cambios serían en mano y con gente con una mínima reputación en el foro y al menos un mínimo
entendimiento en la materia.

Si lo que interesa son Bitcoin (BTC) no hay problema.

Interesados por MP para detalles.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## mr_nobody (10 Abr 2021)

Calvolopez esto no es como los metaleros, los bitcoñeros somos holders a muerte, al menos hasta 2030 no soltamos ni un satoshi ni a tiros


----------



## davitin (10 Abr 2021)

Hace años este hilo habria triunfado, hoy dia hay mucho refugiado de forocoches aqui y se nota en las contestaciones.


----------



## Gian Gastone (11 Abr 2021)

cambio Miotas por tetas jovenes y sanas de la comunidad Valenciana.


----------



## HOOOR (11 Abr 2021)

Vendo oro en joyas (reloj, gargantilla , anillo, etc...) tasado en 3300€ (cuando el oro cotizaba a 1900) para el que quiera diversificar. Acepto btc, eth, bnb, ltc, o dolares tether. La Comisión a cargo del comprador. 

Tambien compro btc con descuento del 10% y pago yo la comision.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

COMPRO SALDO EN P2P a +1%. Pago a medida. Vendo el mismo saldo cuando lo tenga, pueden ir reservando de palabra.

Si eres un nuevo criptorico y estás asustado por hacienda, impuestos y tal. Olvídate, te lo soluciono, totalmente anónimo. 

Compro memorias RAM de 16 y 32 GB, DDR3 para servidor, pago con cripto. 

Con la comisión adecuada, te llega a tu casa efectivo a cambio de cripto, en monedas o billetes, e incluso de plata con valor facial. Ponme a prueba, verás lo simio tarado que estoy en estos momentos. 

Participante de este hilo me compró ayer 1000 onzas, cuando reciba en esta semana espero que a algunos se le quiten los miedos.

Vendo tarjetas amazon con cripto. Compro en amazon para tí si lo deseas, te envían ellos a casa.


----------



## The Grasshopper (11 Abr 2021)

Este hilo lo lee la ministra de hacienda y le da un telele y se muere en el sitio.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (11 Abr 2021)

Me ha dicho un conocido que tiene una cuenta de localbitcoins de hace años, con bastante volumen y 100% de votos positivos y sin KYC y me pregunta si eso podría venderse, cambiándole la dirección de email de manera que el comprador, teniendo dicha cuenta, podría demostrar ante hacienda los orígenes de tanta pasta. Yo es que no tengo n idea del tema y por eso os lo pregunto por aquí.


----------



## MIP (11 Abr 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Este hilo lo lee la ministra de hacienda y le da un telele y se muere en el sitio.



Eso si supiera leer


----------



## Lord Vader (11 Abr 2021)

Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.


----------



## Carlos1 (11 Abr 2021)

Este es el camino, el intercambio de criptos-fiat entre particulares, si esto se masificara se podría tener efectivo o cripto casi de forma instantánea, ni SEPA, ni tarjetas, ni paypal, ni nada parecido.


----------



## TradingMetales (11 Abr 2021)

vendo 100 moneros en efectivo Madrid. 48 horas disponibles, precio de mercado o plata.

Cambiados a BTC en casi su máximo, más de 30.000 € disponibles en BTC o cualquier otra cripto, en efectivo y CON DESCUENTO 2% si te los llevas todos mañana Lunes. Se pueden pagar por transferencia o efectivo. A partir de 10000 € en efectivo descuento del 1%.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Abr 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Tambien compro btc con descuento del 10% y pago yo la comision.



Al -10% ? Espera sentado si piensas que alguien te va a vender algo a ese precio XD

Y por si cuela y alguien tiene pensado venderle algo a ese -10%, le mejoro la oferta y se lo compro yo al -9%

A ver cuanto tarda alguien en mejorar mi oferta...


----------



## Omaita (12 Abr 2021)

Y quien hace de notario de la transacción el calvo?


----------



## HOOOR (12 Abr 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Al -10% ? Espera sentado si piensas que alguien te va a vender algo a ese precio XD
> 
> Y por si cuela y alguien tiene pensado venderle algo a ese -10%, le mejoro la oferta y se lo compro yo al -9%
> 
> A ver cuanto tarda alguien en mejorar mi oferta...



Yo no le voy a pedir kyc ni va a tener que declararlos. Cash sano en metalico.


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Abr 2021)

Tengo 2K € en BTC para vender. en Perú y Madrid. En Perú puede haber más si hay demanda, se paga en banco de la nación, o en mano en Chiclayo, Iquitos o Lima. 

Recompro a -3%. 

Te consigo plata barata por tus bitcoins.


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Abr 2021)

Omaita dijo:


> Y quien hace de notario de la transacción el calvo?



Yo me animo temporalmente a meter mano y ofrecer castigos.


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Abr 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Al -10% ? Espera sentado si piensas que alguien te va a vender algo a ese precio XD
> 
> Y por si cuela y alguien tiene pensado venderle algo a ese -10%, le mejoro la oferta y se lo compro yo al -9%
> 
> A ver cuanto tarda alguien en mejorar mi oferta...



De otro HILO:


ace años que no escribo por aqui, pero no viene mal recordar unas reglas básicas que nos han permitido llegar hasta aqui con un hilo maravilloso por más de una década.

1.- El hilo de compra-venta de oro y plata entre foreros *no es un hilo de discusión* sobre los metales. Hay otros hilos para eso.

2.- *Los precios no se discuten*. Esto no es wallapop, ni milanuncios. El vendedor pone el precio *al que está interesado en vender,* y si hay interesados se le contacta. Si un comprador está interesado en comprar a un precio determinado puede poner un anuncio con un precio y si a alguien le interesa vender le contacta.

Salud y suerte, que vienen tiempos interesantes!


Y no, justamente lo puse para que alguien subiera a 9%. Yo con el 3% tengo de sobra. A ver quién le pone un 2% y pongo yo el 1%.


----------



## TradingMetales (13 Abr 2021)

RAID A LA PLATA Y AL ORO CON CRIPTOS,

En Madrid, el viernes antes de comer. Paga con bitpay o btc y recibe lingotes de plata u oro. También monedas.

Zona ventas, por los alrededores de la tienda ciode.net arrasémosles.

Si no vas a poder estar, tramito pedidos y envío a domicilio.

A 830 € el kilo de plata, 5 € de descuento cada lingote, IVA ya incluído en el precio y factura. Precios de referencia en la web. Te mando factura bitpay a distancia para pagar, o link directo de otro wallet para que no uses bitpay.

APILEN!


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> RAID A LA PLATA Y AL ORO CON CRIPTOS,
> 
> En Madrid, el viernes antes de comer. Paga con bitpay o btc y recibe lingotes de plata u oro. También monedas.
> 
> ...



¿ Hay que pagar IVA al comprar un lingote de oro ? Pues menuda reserva de valor, nada más comprarlo y ya estás perdiendo el % ese de IVA que a saber cuanto es.


----------



## TradingMetales (13 Abr 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Hay que pagar IVA al comprar un lingote de oro ? Pues menuda reserva de valor, nada más comprarlo y ya estás perdiendo el % ese de IVA que a saber cuanto es.



El ORO no tiene IVA. El precio es el mismo que veas en la tienda. Si hay buena compra habrá algún descuento por grupo.

Se va físicamente o desde casa, se paga la factura bitpay desde bitpay u otro wallet, o con BTC, y se recibe el oro pedido al momento. El coste de comisión bitpay en oro lo asume el comprador, en plata que venda yo va incluída en el precio.


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Abr 2021)

TradingMetales dijo:


> El ORO no tiene IVA. El precio es el mismo que veas en la tienda. Si hay buena compra habrá algún descuento por grupo.
> 
> Se va físicamente o desde casa, se paga la factura bitpay desde bitpay u otro wallet, o con BTC, y se recibe el oro pedido al momento. El coste de comisión bitpay en oro lo asume el comprador, en plata que venda yo va incluída en el precio.




Ah perdón, te leí mal. ¿ Es en la plata donde sí se paga IVA ?


----------



## Okjito (13 Abr 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Es un poquito decepcionante gran líder, que habiendo creado un foro como este para avisar y combatir una burbuja como fue la inmobiliaria, ahora favorezcas otra como evidentemente es la de las cryptos.



Cada vez que este forero dice que BTC es una burbuja compro. Actuallmente tengo mi cartera en 500%.... Oye si la burbuja no revienta nunca lo seguiras llamando burbuja o directamente confesaras que eres subnormal?


----------



## Freedomfighter (13 Abr 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Cada vez que este forero dice que BTC es una burbuja compro. Actuallmente tengo mi cartera en 500%.... Oye si la burbuja no revienta nunca lo seguiras llamando burbuja o directamente confesaras que eres subnormal?




Para empezar subnormal será tu puta madre, y para terminar decirte que mi opinión obedece a criterios económicos y no a deseos como es vuestro caso interesado por ir cargados de dígitos, así que muestra un poquito de respeto a opiniones económicas en un foro de economía o vete a tomar por el culo directamente, lo que más gusto te de payaso.


----------



## TradingMetales (13 Abr 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ah perdón, te leí mal. ¿ Es en la plata donde sí se paga IVA ?



Así es, en España la plata de inversión tiene IVA en cualquiera de sus formas. Por eso ahorras más del 10% cambiándome a mi. En el oro no hay IVA, y como mucho te consigo unos euros de descuento si le compramos mucho, no más.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (19 Abr 2021)

Cambio Pi Network, Bee y TimeStope (moneda virtual minada con el móvil) por bitcoins.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (20 Abr 2021)

Con una gabardina y sombrero a la luz de una farola intermitente a lo lejos.


----------



## TradingMetales (20 Abr 2021)

Mira que os montáis películas, yo ni un problema nunca con nadie.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 Abr 2021)

Cambio ROTO por Plata u oro. Doy metal


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (27 Abr 2021)

Aquí van a regalar hasta 300 dólares en la cripto Vine el 10 de mayo. 10 dólares por cada referido hasta 5 son seguros. Seguid las instrucciones que os dan en telegram









Telegram: Contact @vineprotocolbot







t.me


----------



## NormanMan (28 Abr 2021)

pillo sitio


----------



## walkerheras (9 May 2021)

vendo medio btc , interesados contactar por privado


----------



## JuvencioHenríquez (14 May 2021)

hola, necesito tu ayuda. ¿Conoces un casino donde puedo jugar con bitcoins? Este sitio web mejorcasino.online tiene algunos artículos sobre pagos pero no encontré nada vinculado a bitcoin. Ayuda por favor.


----------



## Tenient_Tam (15 May 2021)

JuvencioHenríquez dijo:


> hola, necesito tu ayuda. ¿Conoces un casino donde puedo jugar con bitcoins? Este sitio web mejorcasino.online tiene algunos artículos sobre pagos pero no encontré nada vinculado a bitcoin. Ayuda por favor.








Crypto Casino - Play with 14+ currencies | EarnBet Casino


The first decentralized casino! Bet Bitcoin and altcoins to earn BET tokens. $5,000,000+ profit paid to token holders! Provably fair, instant withdrawals.




earnbet.io




En esa web se puede jugar con btc, eth, eos, ltc, etc


----------



## TradingMetales (16 May 2021)

Se compran bitcoins u otras coins , cualquier cantidad en BARCELONA en mano a precio del momento.


----------



## Ds_84 (20 May 2021)

vaya honeypot has montado eh calvoo


----------



## estupeharto (26 May 2021)

75 mensajes, pocas transacciones si es que ha habido alguna, cero valoraciones de transacción,..
Y eso que las cristos se mueven en b.
Eso sí, los típicos insultos y menosprecios de rigor. No sé a qué viene tanto insulto, quizás es inseguridad, garrulerío o que se salta enseguida porque se pone el dedo en la llaga ? 
Si se está tan seguro de una inversión, los insultos deberían sobrar. 
Es más, si los demás no invierten en una buena inversión, mejor para el que invierte, ¿no? 
Cuando alguien sabe de algo bueno, no lo dice, se lo queda él. Si lo dice, se lo puede quedar otro.
Pero aquí no. Aquí, si otro no invierte, es tonto, es malo.... Precisamente lo contrario de lo lógico. Parece que se necesita carne de cañón. Es la sensación que se desprende de todo este mundillo.
Por lo demás, buen hilo para que los de hacienda tengan chicha.


----------



## gotj (26 May 2021)

Vendo 80 millones de shiba inus a buen precio 
Si quieres ser multimillonario no dejes pasar esta oportunidad.


----------



## Vinda222 (1 Jun 2021)

Buena idea


----------



## Elmasa (4 Jun 2021)

Alguien vende BTC aquí?


----------



## ninfireblade (5 Jun 2021)

Elmasa dijo:


> Alguien vende BTC aquí?



Hay que ser muy tonto para vender BTC a este precio. Da igual cuando lo leas.


----------



## LaineTR (13 Jun 2021)

También estoy invirtiendo en BTC, he logrado obtener algunas ganancias con mi negocio en venta de productos para sublimar. Bueno, este es el momento de comprar, obviamente hay otros proyectos mas interesantes, pero BTC te puede cambiar la vida.


----------



## walkerheras (24 Jun 2021)

Elmasa dijo:


> Alguien vende BTC aquí?



yo tengo algo


----------



## Skull & Bones (13 Jul 2021)

estamos creando entre algunos del foro una crypto y....


estamos en preventa privada antes de sacarla una muy buena oportunidad de salir al mercado solo 10 millones de $EMD 0% fees, sin burn y sin fees para el developer. que se pueda tradear sin problemas de que te claven un 10-20% por ser deflacionaria y toda esa mierda. no puedo contar mas por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Costa2439 (13 Jul 2021)

Vendo 0.1 btc en mano Madrid o Valencia

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Skull & Bones (22 Jul 2021)

__





Yacht To Ibiza-V3 / Crypto: YTI


Actualizamos a V3..... he corregido unos pequeños errores... Yacht To Ibiza V3 repartido a todos los inversores http://yachttoibiza.tk Yacht To Ibiza V3- Poocoin Charts contrato: Contract Address 0x2a4529dc24cfa5835795cb29d58e56761a6c4ddf | BscScan actualizar el token en metamask y os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## estrujillo (30 Jul 2021)

Ramon el Vanidoso dijo:


> Eso eh legal?



Hablar siempre es legal.

Luego comprar y vender depende de donde estés.


----------



## Beborn (10 Ago 2021)

Una pregunta.

Alguien sabe si se puede hacer un ingreso en metalico en un cajero de la calle, sabiendo el IBAN de la cuenta y aunque este en otro banco distinto? Y sin identification/meter tarjeta?

Y de ser asi, cual es el limite?

Gracias.


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Ago 2021)

Esto va a ser como los pokemon, alguno va a terminar en casa del richar en las 3000 viviendas suplicando por su vida...


----------



## Paradise_man (12 Ago 2021)

He abierto un OTC trading desk.
Si alguien quiere comprar o vender cryptos a partir de 25.000 euros puede contactarme


----------



## hyperburned (14 Ago 2021)

mm... necesitaba a alguien hace un tiempo... 

ya tarde


----------



## The Sentry (20 Ago 2021)

oscar135 dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Compro cryptos a cambio de oro.
> Tengo varias onzas de oro para vender.
> 
> Saludos



Así estamos ya? Quédate el oro en invierte de otra forma en BTC, quizás te compensa más ADA. 
Diversificación brother...


----------



## The Sentry (20 Ago 2021)

oscar135 dijo:


> Te he pedido consejo?



A mi me importa una puta mierda lo que pida o no, vengo a sacarme el cipote en la mesa como buen Chad. 
Venir a burbuja.info, que es un foro de opinión, y decir: no he pedido tu opinión, es como ir a una mariscada y pedir que te aparten las gambas. 
En resumen, eres tontisimo.


----------



## The Sentry (20 Ago 2021)

oscar135 dijo:


> Vaya! Apareció el cuñado del hilo!
> 
> A ver, puto subnormal!
> Hay hilos de opinión e hilos como este de compra/venta, si te interesa compras o vendes pero nadie te ha pedido consejo.
> ...



A ver Dodoria deja ya de decir pamplinas. 
Si no te gusta lo que te digo me suda el glande y parte del prepucio, pequeño fragmento de hez. 
Te remito a lo mismo, esto es un foro y aquí quien quiera suelta su mierda dentro de un contexto coherente. Opinar o aconsejar sobre diversificación en las inversiones es parte de este subforo, que tu tengas falta de hierro y calcio y no sintetices bien en tu mente calenturienta llena de conspiración y mundos inventados, no es problema del resto.


----------



## informeInmobiliarioCol (26 Ago 2021)

Alguien conoce algun paper o blog que hable de las cripto y el mercado inmobiliario ?


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (10 Sep 2021)

Cripto ( BTC, ETH, altcoins ) por fiat. Pequeñas cantidades. Murcia, Alicante opcionalmente. Podemos hablarlo por privado.


----------



## Nicors (24 Sep 2021)

China prohíbe cualquier actividad relacionada con las criptodivisas y noquea a bitcoin y ethereum


El Banco de la República Popular de China (PBOC, por sus siglas en inglés), el banco central del país, ha emitido este viernes un comunicado en el que prohíbe de forma efectiva...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## fforice (3 Oct 2021)

estoy vendiendo en Madrid por si a alguien le interesa mp


----------



## zumbito (24 Oct 2021)

Como funciona esto de las compras en persona? Las cryptos no tardan horas o dias en llegar?


----------



## chentron (26 Oct 2021)

la primera confirmacion en el blockchain tarda poco, como mucho unos minutos. y si ademas lo esta haciendo delante de ti, mejor que mejor.
Pero si, yo quedaria en un sitio publico, nunca en la oscuridad de un garaje


----------



## zumbito (27 Oct 2021)

chentron dijo:


> la primera confirmacion en el blockchain tarda poco, como mucho unos minutos. y si ademas lo esta haciendo delante de ti, mejor que mejor.
> Pero si, yo quedaria en un sitio publico, nunca en la oscuridad de un garaje



Gracias, y dónde se mira la Blockchain?


----------



## chentron (30 Oct 2021)

blockchain.com 
sabias que hay un buscador que se llama google ?


----------



## zumbito (30 Oct 2021)

chentron dijo:


> blockchain.com
> sabias que hay un buscador que se llama google ?



Donde se busca google?


----------



## Murdoch1488 (3 Nov 2021)

Bueno pondre aqui mi anuncio. 
*Cambio monero XMR (u otras cryptos) por monedas plata o efectivo *
por la region de *Galicia*. Para evitar el fisco de hacienda. 
El intercambio se realizaria* en mano y en persona*, en una ubicacion 
determinada prefijada, las *cantidades vendidas serian pequeñas. *
En principio seria por plata pero tambien podria ser a cambio de 
dinero en efectivo en euros o incluso otros objetos de mi interes, 
pero de forma mas secundaria. *No tengo prisa *o urgencia en la venta. 
Los interesados podeis contactarme por mp con los detalles de 
vuestra propuesta o respondiendome en este hilo. 
Cambios deste anuncio se iran actualizando en los proximos meses.


----------



## dragunov (12 Nov 2021)

Buenas, para quien quiera diversificar un poco en oro físico, tengo varios lingotes medio antiguos de oro 24k hechos en España con estampados oficiales de la fundidora, acepto solamente pago en criptomonedas, para evitar volatilidades preferiblemente stablecoins (USDC/USDT o DAI), el trato solamente en mano.

Tengo unos 1150 gramos, cada uno de ellos es de 150. 

dejo un par de fotos como referencia de las láminas de 150, tengo algunas otras que están cortadas de menos gramos, cualquier foto MD


----------



## TradingMetales (23 Nov 2021)

se venden 0.2 BTC y 2 ETH, a precio con % de descuento, por privado, cash. de otro forero. vendidos


----------



## Michael J. Saylor (28 Nov 2021)

compro btc cash en mano, en Valencia y alrededores


----------



## TheKingIvar (5 Ene 2022)

Buenas, estoy interesado en la compra de btc en mano en murcia.


----------



## pinay7 (14 Ene 2022)

Michael J. Saylor dijo:


> compro btc cash en mano, en Valencia y alrededores



Compro y vendo bitcoins a un 5 % de comisión a mi favor en Valencia


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Ene 2022)

pinay7 dijo:


> Compro y vendo bitcoins a un 5 % de comisión a mi favor en Valencia



Bájalo a un 3% y dime los máximos y mínimos que estás dispuesto a intercambiar.


----------



## pinay7 (16 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bájalo a un 3% y dime los máximos y mínimos que estás dispuesto a intercambiar.



3% no puedo, se me queda demasiado reducido el margen de beneficio para el riesgo de bloqueo bancario que me conlleva, despues tengo que pagar la comisión del exchange para recomprar los bitcoins vendidos o revender los bitcoins comprados.

Limites, la primera vez prefiero poco, 500-2000 euros diarios las primeras veces para empezar, despues ya con mas confianza puedo ampliar hasta 5000 diaros.

tu cuanto quieres hacer?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Ene 2022)

pinay7 dijo:


> 3% no puedo, se me queda demasiado reducido el margen de beneficio para el riesgo de bloqueo bancario que me conlleva, despues tengo que pagar la comisión del exchange para recomprar los bitcoins vendidos o revender los bitcoins comprados.
> 
> Limites, la primera vez prefiero poco, 500-2000 euros diarios las primeras veces para empezar, despues ya con mas confianza puedo ampliar hasta 5000 diaros.
> 
> tu cuanto quieres hacer?



Quiero comprar en bitcoins el equivalente a unos 5k euros. Avísame cuando lo bajes al 3%


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Ene 2022)

Busco vendedores de criptos que quieran efectivo por sus cryptos tanto BTC como ETH o USDT no importa el lugar donde se encuentren


----------



## Paradise_man (19 Ene 2022)

Michael J. Saylor dijo:


> compro btc cash en mano, en Valencia y alrededores



Tengo personas que pueden ayudarte


----------



## Michael J. Saylor (19 Ene 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Tengo personas que pueden ayudarte



más info


----------



## terro6666 (24 Ene 2022)

Cambio productos de la huerta, por bitcoins o similar, el trato se hará en mi huerta, no venir acompañado.


----------



## missyou2019 (25 Ene 2022)

Genial


----------



## BorisJohnson (7 Feb 2022)

Vendo a spot estas cripto BNB (BEP2/BSC), SOL, DOT, ADA, LUNA o USDT (TRC20).

Las cripto son procedentes de staking, tengo disponibilidad diaria limitada, solo puedo hacer cantidades pequeñas (≤100 GBP)
*Solo pagos por wise.com en GBP*, en casos excepcionales pago por transferencia SEPA a caixabank EUR o Revolut
Neto por Neto. Usted cubre los gastos de transferencia desde Wise.com y yo las fees de retirada/conversión desde kucoin hacia su wallet
Siempre preguntad por MP sobre disponibilidad de criptos, no vendo nunca todo el staking solo una parte, además a veces tengo algo de BTC, BCH o DOGE pero en menor medida. Como ya he comentado, posibilidad de intercambiar solo USDT (TRC20) por GBP para comodidad de ambos.

Cualquier cosa MP y hablamos.


----------



## farang (14 Feb 2022)

t.me/compraventausdtESP

en este grupo de telegram se tradea cripto (normalmente usdt) por metálico


----------



## TradingMetales (19 Feb 2022)

Se compran USDT por EUROS o metal. Sin comisiones, cualquier cantidad por grande que sea. En tienda física en Ortega y Gasset, avisen si quieren sacar masivamente CASH usando criptos, como una tienda-cajero. Gracias.


----------



## ninfireblade (21 Feb 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Se compran USDT por EUROS o metal. Sin comisiones, cualquier cantidad por grande que sea. En tienda física en Ortega y Gasset, avisen si quieren sacar masivamente CASH usando criptos, como una tienda-cajero. Gracias.




Vaya, veo que por fin has entendido que los metales son el pasado y ya no cumplen su cometido por lo que te quieras deshacer de ellos a toda costa.


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Feb 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Vaya, veo que por fin has entendido que los metales son el pasado y ya no cumplen su cometido por lo que te quieras deshacer de ellos a toda costa.



Eres muy, muy inteligente. A un iluminado como tú le compro todo su metal para hacerle un favor.


----------



## mr nobody (27 Feb 2022)

reiros del exchange paco pero yo diria que es los mejores que hay hoy en dia


----------



## dragunov (2 Mar 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Se compran USDT por EUROS o metal. Sin comisiones, cualquier cantidad por grande que sea. En tienda física en Ortega y Gasset, avisen si quieren sacar masivamente CASH usando criptos, como una tienda-cajero. Gracias.




tienes tienda fisica de metales en Ortega y Gasset? me interesa comprar con USDT, pero no puedo enviarte un MD. Podrías ponerte en contacto conmigo por mensajería? saludos


----------



## pldordyuk (7 Mar 2022)

farang dijo:


> t.me/compraventausdtESP
> 
> en este grupo de telegram se tradea cripto (normalmente usdt) por metálico



Shur el grupo está cerrado


----------



## DRAGONBLADE (18 Abr 2022)

Vendo bitcoin. 
Zona Barcelona


----------



## Mpg80 (10 May 2022)

Compro BTC y ETH en Barcelona


----------



## AdrianL (11 May 2022)

єlנανу™

@ELJ4VY
·
38s 


Masacre o descuartizamiento señorías?


----------



## AdrianL (11 May 2022)

oll in señoría, use caixabank 100%


----------



## AdrianL (11 May 2022)

a ese... una buena vacunita


----------



## AdrianL (11 May 2022)

pentobarbital?


----------



## AdrianL (11 May 2022)

jaja! como me conoces granukiii


----------



## AdrianL (11 May 2022)

ahora puede chupar polla y comemer huevo, ya no son veganos


----------



## AdrianL (11 May 2022)

tweeter YA!


----------



## Individuo soberano (26 May 2022)

Vendo btc en islas canarias


----------



## Lomo Plateado (27 May 2022)

Individuo soberano dijo:


> Vendo btc en islas canarias


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Jul 2022)

Compro Usdt en mano Madrid


----------



## amtt (20 Jul 2022)

cambio plata por usdt zona malaga


----------



## Davi7 (4 Ago 2022)

Compra. Zona Córdoba o Málaga


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Oct 2022)

Cambio yodo por shiba, XRP y en ultima instancia podria aceptar bitcoin o similares.

De vosotros depende vivir para poder disfrutar del mad max


----------



## Goldman (4 Nov 2022)

Compro BTC en Valencia


----------



## NormanMan (4 Nov 2022)

buen rebotito está teniendo el bicho y todos sus súbditos, enhorabuena a los afortunados


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (10 Nov 2022)

cambio solana por vhs de vuestra comunion


----------



## Vietcong (21 Dic 2022)

lol


----------



## Ángel de Luz (29 Dic 2022)

Vendo Pi Network


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (30 Dic 2022)

compro btc en Madrid


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Dic 2022)

Qué es eso de vender?
Aquí se holdea con cojones!


----------

